

Snow Reports: One app written. Deployed to iPhone, Android, webOS - evo_9
http://ajaxian.com/archives/snow-reports-one-app-written-deployed-to-iphone-android-webos

======
DenisM
This may be a goof thread to discuss phonegap.

So I compiled and installed the Snow Reports on my iPhone 2g. Few things
immediately noticeable:

1\. There are no animations transitioning from one screen to next. Jarring.

2\. The back button is in non-standard place

3\. When a button is pressed only part of its face becomes dark. The result is
that the button looks torn.

4\. There is about 1.1 second lag when pressing "Weather" button.

5\. There is an occasional ~200ms lag when pressing any button, but it's not
always there.

6\. The inertial scrolling is slower than the native one, so the initial
screen feel sluggish.

In light of this I would like to raise a question - will phonegap/webkit ever
rise to the level of smoothness of native apps? Inquiring minds want to know!

